# 1979 (1980) Schwinn mini stingray, red and gold--FLUSTERED!



## Kris Krueger (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a good ol' made-in-1979 Schwinn mini stingray.  I have seen the green-colored one out there, but not the ketchup and mustard color like I have.  I bought it as a project bike, but first I want to see if I had better leave it alone.  It's in decent shape for it's age.  Got some rough spots, but perfect seat.  Has anybody seen these?  I did the completed e-bay listing thing, and have pretty much fried my brain over web searches just to find NOTHING.  Again, made in 197 acc. to serial #, Schwinn mini stingray, red and gold, 16-inch wheels.  Thanks for any imput!,


----------



## snickle (Mar 15, 2012)

Would it be this one?

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1971_1980/1979_38.html


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 18, 2012)

These late '70s 'Rays aren't any great shakes.  Red / yellow was a common color combo. Unless the paint is minty, have at it.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

